# Is there a hash only plant?



## zem (Jun 23, 2011)

i have seen fields of hash grown in morocco, these growers would grow vast fields of cannabis and produce hashish with it, they let the males pollinate them and use nets of different micron sizes for different grade of hash using silk for the best of it. same thing is done in afganistan, which makes me wonder why don't they produce any marijuana knowing that marijuana is more expensive even there, i mean they would need like 100kilograms of plants to produce 1 kilo of hashish. even there, 1 kilo of weed from 10 plants would profit much more.

i even went to ask one farmer why don't they do weed he said that the plant only produces hash and wouldn't get you high if the bud alone is smoked??? now that guy is illiterate but has grown for long time... BUT the hash they produce is just awesome, which means the plants produce rich in THC buds. would it be wrong to assume that if one grows this strain and doesn't let it get all seedy, that it will give SMOKABLE buds that will get you high? and is it right to assume that the strain is mostly or totally indica? why?

some expertise please thanks


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jun 23, 2011)

Doesnt make sense that the buds wouldnt get you high, you are collecting the resin from them for the hash, so the buds will get you high.

They probably make Hash and only hash because that is what they have always done, and what people want.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 24, 2011)

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> They probably make Hash and only hash because that is what they have always done, and what people want.



nope...it's hashed in mass volume for exporting to other countries. Hash is more potent and fetches more per gram then buds. In the smuggling game (and any logistics type company) less weight is the whole point.
Home growers make hash just because it is more potent LOL
If I was comm. style I would probably hash it all out.


> would it be wrong to assume that if one grows this strain and doesn't let it get all seedy, that it will give SMOKABLE buds that will get you high?


you are correct. unless their strain is naturally hermaphrodite. Hash plant is a strain that produces a crazy amount of crystals. mostly indica I beleive. but you can make hash out of any strain.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Jun 24, 2011)

The fact that they let the males seed the crop tells me they don't really have any idea what they are doing.  Ultimately they would be able to make more hash if they grew females only and did not let males pollinate them.  I also do not think it would be possible to make hash that gets you high from buds that do not get you high.
-SSF-


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 24, 2011)

If you go to Morrocco you will get why they don't separate females from males. They are a 3rd world country. In each harvest they collect the seeds to use for the next season and so on. Most of the growers are most of the times higher then both of us  ... Perhaps most don't even have a fridge to keep seeds. This is the way it is being done for some centuries now.

sorry for the mistakes ... is the volcano speaking


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 24, 2011)

And for the answer to the question. If you go for a indica known for her resin you will have a great hash maker.

Next grow of mine will be HashBerry. Just for the name is sounds good hein ?


----------



## niteshft (Jun 24, 2011)

Any strain will make hash, all hash is is the collection of trichromes from the surface of the plant. In that case, they rub it off the plant. We normally make hash by other methods i.e., bubble, screening, which is more efficient at removing the trichs without contaminating it with other plant matter. What they are doing is less pure but it meets thier needs. The removal of the trichs of corse would make the bud less potent and would render them worthless, for the most part. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 25, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> The fact that they let the males seed the crop tells me they don't really have any idea what they are doing.  Ultimately they would be able to make more hash if they grew females only and did not let males pollinate them.  I also do not think it would be possible to make hash that gets you high from buds that do not get you high.
> -SSF-



Besides BHO's point, seeded females produce more trics to protect those seeds.

Old growers trick is to pollinate 1 bud on a plant just for this effect.

They ought to know what they're doing, been doing it for hundreds of years.

Wet


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 25, 2011)

Possibly the reason the bud din't get the campo high is the old thing Einstein invented: relativity. Anybody still getting real high on regs since they started hanging around here?

As for hash only MJ, here's a plan that's foolproof: grow it out big and dank, trim off the hash leaves, send me the pine cones. Voila, bud-less hash-plant.  Win/win situation.


----------



## zem (Jun 26, 2011)

good answers so if they were to kill all males before pollination, would it give more or less hash using seedless buds? does the female really produce more trichomes when seeded??


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2011)

1st time I ever heard that.


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 26, 2011)

Man !!!!!!!! :hitchair: :hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull: 

Now you gonna make me dig out references?????:holysheep: 

I'm pretty sure that I read this in Clarke's book, but it may have been ancedotal, so I'm not going to state it as fact unless I can back it up. 

I DO remember a buddy that was growing 'Gainesville Green' around 1973 or so, who would pollinate a lower branch or 2. But, he also grew from seed every year. We had never heard of cloning back then. LOL I also remember him topping the plants at ~10' or so, because his privacy fence was only 12' tall.

GG was some very trippy Sativa of some sort. We had never seen Indica then either.  Gainesville was a neat place to live back then.

Wet


----------



## jesuse (Jun 27, 2011)

it produces less thc cause the plants puting more energy into makeing the beans,,,,,iv been to moroco bout 15 years ago and they will be still dion same hash methods then as now as 100 years ago,,,,,this is how they operate and probly alwas will///they could do better and move on with times but wont ever,,,,70/ of the worlds hash comes from ther so they must be doin something right///peace [j]


----------



## Hick (Jun 27, 2011)

> Various theories have arisen to explain the unusually potent psychoactive properties of unfertilized Cannabis. In general these theories have as their central theme the extraordinarily long, frustrated struggle of the pistillate plant to reproduce, and *many theories are both twisted and romantic*. What actually happens when a pistillate plant remains unfertilized for its entire life and how this ultimately affects the cannabinoid (class of molecules found only in Cannabis) and terpene (a class of aromatic organic compounds) levels *remains a mystery*. It is assumed, how ever, that seeding cuts the life of the plant short and THC (tetrahydrocannabinol the major psychoactive compound in Cannabis) does not have enough time to accumulate. Hormonal changes associated with *seeding definitely affect all metabolic processes within the plant including cannabinoid biosynthesis.* The exact nature of these changes is unknown but probably involves imbalance in the enzymatic systems controlling cannabinoid production. *Upon fertilization the plant&#8217;s energies are channeled into seed production instead of increased resin production.* Sinsemilla plants continue to produce new floral clusters until late fail, while *seeded plants cease floral production*. It is also *suspected that capitate-stalked trichome production might cease when the calyx is fertilized.* If this is the case, then sinsemilla may be higher in THC because of uninterrupted floral growth, trichome formation and cannabinoid production. What is important with respect to propagation is that once again the farmer has interfered with the life cycle and no naturally fertilized seeds have been produced.


from Clarkes book...


----------



## Roddy (Jun 27, 2011)

zem said:
			
		

> good answers so if they were to kill all males before pollination, would it give more or less hash using seedless buds? does the female really produce more trichomes when seeded??



I'm gonna say no. IME, my gals that were accidentally pollinated produced lower trich amounts...or at least the leaves weren't nearly as frosty as previous runs!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 27, 2011)

I always seed a few buds, and nobody can tell the difference between the seeded and the sensi, when rolled in doobies,  (unless I miss a couple) pop sizzle, lol Ya they been doing the Hash for many centurys, I pray to God the don't start messin with it like the weed Doctors have done to cannibis, IMHO thev've bred most of the goodness out of the indica on the west coast of america, The indica we grew here before Regans Zero tolerance, take your cars and homes crap, prior to the 80s, was way better weed, fact!! they;ve bred the stink right out of it.


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 28, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> from Clarkes book...



Thanks Hick!

That's exactly the section I was thinking of, so my information is purely ancedotal, because Clarke is saying the exact opposite.

Wet


----------



## Hick (Jun 28, 2011)

wt, I've read somewhere as well, that they have "theorized" ... that they 'possibly' produce more trich's to 'protect the seed'.  I don't remember where. 
  I don't think anyone has proven any method of controlling or enhancing trich development.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 28, 2011)

All I know is when I had seeded bud it was fairly weaker then the previous generation that it was cloned from.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 29, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> wt, I've read somewhere as well, that they have "theorized" ... that they 'possibly' produce more trich's to 'protect the seed'. I don't remember where.
> I don't think anyone has proven any method of controlling or enhancing trich development.


 I've always felt consistant chilly temps help produce trichs,one of the reasons I theorize that Puget Sound outdoor is so good!! the Earth holds no heat here after sundown,chills right off, night after night, it can be in the 80s, but by 11pm most nights its dropped 25 degrees. Back to the thread, I do know they use Mazzar to make alot of Hash on the other side of the world.


----------



## zem (Jul 10, 2011)

the answers in this thread are a perfect example to why MP is the best mj website, very helpful, thanks


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I've always felt consistant chilly temps help produce trichs,one of the reasons I theorize that Puget Sound outdoor is so good!! the Earth holds no heat here after sundown,chills right off, night after night, it can be in the 80s, but by 11pm most nights its dropped 25 degrees. Back to the thread, I do know they use Mazzar to make alot of Hash on the other side of the world.


...and a few years ago, I read a study conducted in the Austrian alps(?) I believe, that gave credibility to the theory/thoughts, that higher altitude, (more intense UV light) enhanced trichome production. 
Some think heat stimulates trich' production as a protectant.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Some think heat stimulates trich' production as a protectant.


Elephunt Man told me once he experienced high trich content in one of his desert grows. (not desert desert...but humidity was rock bottom)
High temps were a factor, but he noticed more in extremely low RH on the same strain in a different climate at about the same temp with higher humidity.
Not proof of anything...just an observation he had.


----------

